# Sleepy Baby



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Little Evan found the softest bed in the house for a quick nap!


[attachment=55890:dogbed.jpg]


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

How cute! I'm sure Lady didn't mind sharing her comfy bed at all! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Marj - now that's a pricless picture!! :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What a perfect moment to catch on camera.........Such a precious baby sleeping so peacefully!!! How adorable!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

*sigh* What a sweet little sleeping angel. :tender:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awwww


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Awwwww what a precious picture to capture.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Awwww, that's precious!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

That is about the cutest thing ever!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

OMG Marj...that is priceless. What a perfect picture. :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Aug 17 2009, 10:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818744


> How cute! I'm sure Lady didn't mind sharing her comfy bed at all! :wub:[/B]


For some reason, Lady seems fascinated with Evan. When Sarah was that age, she would run and hide in my bedroom or spend most of the time on my lap or in her Xpen. I don't know if she is just used to grandchildren now or what, but she wanted to park herself right in the middle of the room and watch the show. She seems very intrigued by the fact that Evan crawls around on all fours and was convinced his toys must dispense treats like hers do. 

After spending a weekend being her bodyguard, I just can't imagine having a Maltese and young children together 24/7. I am so glad we had our Golden Petie when my kids were little! I am also really glad Lady is close to eight pounds. I can't imagine a tiny Maltese around young children.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... lol... no way.. marj.. i always knew those Lovely house beds were good for something!!! :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That is so sweet! Marj, you have to save that picture for Evan, when he turns around 20!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Aug 17 2009, 12:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818777


> aww... lol... no way.. marj.. i always knew those Lovely house beds were good for something!!! :wub:[/B]



Yes, they are great for kids, too!

I have this picture of big sister Sarah a few years ago in the bed.


[attachment=55892:sarahbed.JPG]


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

That picture is adorable!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Seems that that bed is popular with the whole family - so Marj, where's the picture of you in the pretty bed??!!?


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What an adorable picture, Marj. Lady is very nice to share.


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Too cute for words!!! :heart: 
Beautiful children. I also have a grandson named Evan.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Little Evan looks so precious and peaceful napping in Lady's bed. :wub: 

How old is Evan, Marj? He's adorable. So is his older sister, Sarah. :wub: :wub:


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

That is too precious! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG, Marj, that is just the most precious!! :wub: That is contest-worthy!!! It's a winner for sure!!!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww that picture is priceless! :wub: :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Marj, how precious :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Aug 17 2009, 03:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818860


> Little Evan looks so precious and peaceful napping in Lady's bed. :wub:
> 
> How old is Evan, Marj? He's adorable. So is his older sister, Sarah. :wub: :wub:[/B]



Evan is eight months old. He is already pulling himself up on furniture and holding on with just one hand. You can't your your eyes off him for a second now.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

how precious!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Very cute picture...........a true Kodak moment!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

That is hysterical! He is getting so big and he is adorable! :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Too cute for words!!!! :wub: 

Can't believe how big he's getting to be. Seems like just yesterday when he was born. Time really flies -- doesn't it. :shocked:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Aug 17 2009, 09:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818975


> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Too cute for words!!!! :wub:
> 
> Can't believe how big he's getting to be. Seems like just yesterday when he was born. Time really flies -- doesn't it. :shocked:[/B]


Evan is HUGE!!!!! He looks like a Sumo wrestler!


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

That is too Cute!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So adorable. Evan looks like an Angel. Linda's right. You must show Evan the picture when he's much older.
xoxoxo


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Awww...precious picture!!!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

LOL how cute


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh, how cute is that!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG Marj. That is just beyond cute! :wub: :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ohhhhh that is way too precious :wub:


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

OMG...LOL! Ryan falls asleep everywhere too I can only wonder where he'll fall asleep when he starts walking! LOL!

Thanks for sharing!

Daisy


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

that has got to be the sweetest picture... :tender:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Looks like he found a bed just his size. Darling picture, Marj!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Awwwww....how cute!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

There must be a contest you can enter with that pictures. Adorable!!!! :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, that picture is so incredibly sweet. :wub: :wub: Evan is just precious. :tender:

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

That is just about the cutest picture ever! I agree you need to enter that in a contest. Evan truly looks like a little angel.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh my gosh! That is the sweetest picture! Evan is just darling! :wub:


----------

